# hiring a student - a few questions



## yakapo (Apr 18, 2013)

Just a few questions about hiring a culinary student:

1.  Are there any culinary schools near Frisco, TX?

2.  If my wife and I were going to hire a culinary student to prepare a bunch of meals once a week, how much should I pay them per hour?   I was considering $13-$15 per hour for a student with minimal experience (if any at all).  I don't want to insult anyone - we are a middle class family.  My wife is nursing our 9 month old and has lost too much weight.  I'm at work most of the time so we really need to hire some help.  We used to have a "mommy helper" but right now we just need someone to help prep meals.  

3.  Would it be appropriate to ask them to clean the dishes / kitchen when finished?  Once again, I hope I'm not offending anyone.

4.  Would it be ok to invite them to eat with us?  (silly question perhaps)


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

I know there le cordon bleu in dallas which is a culinary school. There is also an art institute and el centero community college and collins college that offers culinary programs. 
I am near dfw airport and interested in baking.
I cannot answer your other questions but hope someone else here can!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I suggest that you go to the nearest culinary school to where you live and speak to a councilor. Tell them the same story that you just told us. I'd guess that they'd have a number of interested students for you to speak with in a week. If not, talk/ask about why, then go to the next closest school and try again.


----------



## yakapo (Apr 18, 2013)

IceMan said:


> I suggest that you go to the nearest culinary school to where you live and speak to a councilor. Tell them the same story that you just told us. I'd guess that they'd have a number of interested students for you to speak with in a week. If not, talk/ask about why, then go to the next closest school and try again.


Thanks!


----------



## yakapo (Apr 18, 2013)

pastrycake said:


> I know there le cordon bleu in dallas which is a culinary school. There is also an art institute and el centero community college and collins college that offers culinary programs.
> I am near dfw airport and interested in baking.
> I cannot answer your other questions but hope someone else here can!


pm sent.


----------

